# MISERY......



## cookie (Nov 7, 2010)

a friend has this item.....hoping it's the real thing.....


----------



## cookie (Nov 7, 2010)

one more...


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 7, 2010)

They look authentic to me, but I'm no expert.  Nice.


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Nov 7, 2010)

If they are authentic, she is sitting on a small fortune! I hope they are the real thing.

 Mike


----------



## Inkman (Nov 8, 2010)

Man, those scripts are sweet! That Sean Connory autograph looks really good and so does the Stephen King. They have the same shape and style as ones attributed to them that are certified. The Kathy Bates looks really good too. Not sure about the others though, it is possible those two could be real and someone thought it would increase the value to add the others. 

 They are definately not auto pen, which is a common practice now a days. You can tell that they are not because the color of the ink fades at the start and end of words. The signature in the top right of the Misery script is a perfect example of fading. I am 90% sure that these are the real deal.


----------



## Inkman (Nov 8, 2010)

I was able to check all of the autographs and it is clear to me that there is a very high probability that these are authentic. Everything about the autographs match the styles known for the signer. These are excellent pieces of history.


----------



## cookie (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses.....I've sent out pictures to some of the bigger movie memorabilia auction houses, will let everyone know as things  go forward.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 9, 2010)

Cool.  Been watching Hollywood Treasure for the past few weeks.  Been cool to see all the lost props and such from movies and TV past.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm not going to comment on authenticity but I don't think your going to get rich. They could be for the lighting or audio, bit parts etc. and signed at the completion. IMO
 The autographs are probably worth more than the script but most of the characters are still living (thankfully. they have much more to offer).
 Here's a similar thing on ebay, real or fake. http://cgi.ebay.com/Misery-Signed-Movie-Script-6-Stephen-King-/250723973627?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a605039fb
 Dr. No I think will be better. It's older and has more avid fans.
 I would like to connect it to bottles. Paul Sheldon required for thing at the finish of a book... A match, cigarette, glass and a bottle of Dom Perignon.
 Sure hope I'm wrong. Another case of wanting to be.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 9, 2010)

Could be worth something if the autographs are real. I believe there is a site online that gives the value of autographs. I watched a show yesterday where they said HOLLYWOOD PROPS, are the things to invest in. Recently, the famous magical bag, Mary Poppins used in the Disney movie was found in a basement of a house and sold for 100,000 big ones. The home it was found in the owners didn't even know it was there.

 Everything has a value, it all depends on who wants it.....[]


----------



## rockbot (Nov 9, 2010)

Dr. No, Jack Lord was the original Steve McGarrett on Hawaii 5-0. He past away a few years ago. Series ran from 1968 to 1980.

 Bookum Danno!


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 9, 2010)

i used to work in a rare book store in orange calif. and those look doggone good to me, some good autographs there congrats, and yes they are worth some doe. i dont know how much but i sold a stephen king book autographed i got at the flea for $2  for A $100, AND THE OTHER ONES YOU HAVE ARE NICE, GREAT FINDS AND CONGRATS!!!


----------

